# The Gospel in Broadway musicals (new sermon series)



## shackleton (Jul 18, 2008)

A new sermon series at a local mega church in KC. 

Church of the Resurrection : Current Sermon Series : The Gospel on Broadway

Church of the Resurrection : Sermon Archives

(click on sermon to see)

This is where I need to start going to church


----------



## KMK (Jul 18, 2008)

That's going to require a whole new breed of CCLI license!


----------

